# KCBS in La.



## geob (Mar 28, 2008)

KCBS at Hammond, La. this Sat.  2/29.  Hammond Blues Fest.  

One entry fee for all ya want to eat.

Blues music from across the lake where it all started.

See ya there

geob


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 28, 2008)

It would be nice if you posted a link with this type of thread. also, KCBS comps are not food serving......


----------



## geob (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is the link, sorry about that. 
www.*kcbs*.us/

Don't know about the KCBS serving food.  I heard you could pay a $10.00 entry fee, watch the bands and sample the food.  
Some locals my son knows are entered in the BBQ contest.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is the direct link.  Sounds like a good time.

http://www.hammondbluesandbbq.com/


----------

